# The 12 Gift Cards of Hannukah - Game 11: The Dreidel Song



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

*The 12 Gift Cards of Hannukah - Game 11: The Dreidel Song*





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtlLHwk9_Rw

We often say that the Holidays for the children and there are a million children's songs and children's games associated with them, but many of us love them ourselves and love all the things that are for 'the children' as well. It's the same with literature. Some of our most beloved stories are children's books. So, what are yours? What are the books from your childhood that you still love today and will always love no matter what?


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

As easy as it is to say Black Beauty, I haven't bothered to reread it as an adult.  Of course, I probably still have big chunks of it memorized.  Still, the Chronicles of Narnia I have reread many times throughout my life.  So, I will have to go with those.  

Elaine 
Oklahoma


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Anne of Green Gables. It will always be one of my all-time favorite books. I loved the character of Anne, she was quirky and loveable and always getting herself into trouble.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I read the Bobbsey Twins books over and over and over again.  I loved that crew.

Oh also the Little House on the Prairie books by Laura Ingalls Wilder.  I still have them and read them.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Winnie the Pooh and The House at Pooh Corner. Every time I see these books or a Winnie the Pooh card, I think back to my childhood. The books were first read to me and, as I became older, I reread them. Stories of friendship and adventure (well, adventure to a little kid). Everyone remembers Eeyore and Piglet. 


I don't remember mine being one book. They were two separate books.

Ummm. Maybe I shall buy myself a Christmas present of these books as I long ago lost mine and revisit my childhood.

Deckard


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I can't think of anything I read as a child (let's say before high school) that I've re-read as an adult -- other than reading young children's books to children ("I do not like green eggs and ham..."). However, I think the ones for which I have fondest memories and might consider re-reading just for old time's sake are _Winnie the Pooh_ (probably the first "real" book I read all by myself) and _Charlotte's Web_.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I almost echoed NogDog to say Charlotte's Web, but I decided to go with the Velveteen Rabbit since I bought it for my Kindle when I found out I was going to be a Grandma. I started reading it to my grandson at the hospital on the day he was born.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't remember a lot of books from when I was real young, but from middle school age I remember loving V.C. Andrews books, like _Flowers in the Attic_. I read everything she wrote back then.

When my kids were young and we read to them we had tons of books, but one of my favorites to read were the Little Critter books  I think we owned every one, or close.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Alice's Adventures Through the Looking Glass* for it's topsy-turvy world. Only here could a man be imprisoned before coming to trial for a crime he had not yet committed. And as Alice asked the White Queen: "What if he never commits the crime?" States the Queen: "Well, that's all to the better, isn't it?"

*Hans Brinker or The Silver Skates* for it's adventure and old-world charm. Love the glimpses of life on the canals and the characters who are still relevant to today's teens and young people.

*Heidi *weaves a spell of its own as the heroine falls in love with mountains and wildflowers, and teaches those who have the world's goods what joy is to be found in the simple life. Simply irresistible.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Heidi is another great choice!  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I had forgotten about Heidi too!  I love Nancy Drew, but found re-reading as an adult that it was *strangely* simple!  I remembered those books as very involved, detailed and intricate.  Hmm.

I think I'll go with The Little Princess by Francis Hodgson Burnett


----------



## Perennial Reader (Nov 30, 2009)

The Little House on the Prairie series was always my favorite. My children didn't care as much for them as I did.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

lmroth12 said:


> *Alice's Adventures Through the Looking Glass* for it's topsy-turvy world. Only here could a man be imprisoned before coming to trial for a crime he had not yet committed. And as Alice asked the White Queen: "What if he never commits the crime?" States the Queen: "Well, that's all to the better, isn't it?"


Great choice. I forgot about Alice.

Deckard


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harriet the Spy:



The Long Secret (same author but the link maker isn't working),

and all the *old* Nancy Drew books.

L


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Harriet the Spy:


OMG I Loved loved loved that book as a kid


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

The Little House series.  I loved reading Laura's adventures when I was a child.  I have actually travelled to some of Laura's homes (Plum Creek in MN and Mansfield MO).  I call it my "Laura Pilgrimage" lol.  One of the highlights of my life was wading in Plum Creek with my Laura Bonnet on.  (I won't mention that I was almost 40 years old at the time and I'm not proud of pushing little girls out of my way to get there.  )


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

The earliest book I can remember is Harold and the Purple Crayon. I really, really wanted that purple crayon!


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

MariaESchneider said:


> I love Nancy Drew, but found re-reading as an adult that it was *strangely* simple! I remembered those books as very involved, detailed and intricate. Hmm.


What I always remember about Nancy Drew were the descriptions of her in every book, worded almost exactly the same: "She was a pretty girl with sparkling green eyes and titian hair, and inherited her love of detective work from her father, the famous attorney, Carson Drew." May not be worded EXACTLY like that, but close! Part of the fun of reading them. And, yes, I DID enjoy trying to solve the cases with Nancy!


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

MsScarlett said:


> The Little House series. I loved reading Laura's adventures when I was a child. I have actually travelled to some of Laura's homes (Plum Creek in MN and Mansfield MO). I call it my "Laura Pilgrimage" lol. One of the highlights of my life was wading in Plum Creek with my Laura Bonnet on. (I won't mention that I was almost 40 years old at the time and I'm not proud of pushing little girls out of my way to get there. )


  Too funny! But I would probably act the same if I did a pilgrimage to the haunts of J. R. R. Tolkien and C. S. Lewis! Not to mention Louisa Mae Alcott, to see where she and her sisters played Pilgrim's Progress! And I wouldn't dream of telling anyone how often my sisters and I acted out *The Wizard of Oz*, complete with our own VERY long lane as the Yellow Brick Road with a cornfield doubling for the field of poppies. Shhh; you didn't hear that here!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

lmroth12 said:


> What I always remember about Nancy Drew were the descriptions of her in every book, worded almost exactly the same: "She was a pretty girl with sparkling green eyes and titian hair, and inherited her love of detective work from her father, the famous attorney, Carson Drew." May not be worded EXACTLY like that, but close! Part of the fun of reading them. And, yes, I DID enjoy trying to solve the cases with Nancy!


And she drove a maroon roadster which in later books turned into a blue coupe.

L


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Norton Juster's _The Phantom Toolbooth_. The scene near the end with Milo and the princesses, Rhyme and Reason, is still breath-taking and inspirational.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Trying to answer this question is almost harder than trying to find a non-fiction book that I've read. There were so many books along the way that caught my imagination and made me want to read more. I remember Wanda Gag and _Millions of Cats_ and _The Funny Thing_. I remember two books that are long out of print: _Lizzie, the Lost Toys Witch_ and _The Sugar Mouse Cake_.
I vividly remember the day that I followed someone shelving books in our small-town library and picked up my very first book from the Junior Fiction shelves: _Dorrie and the Blue Witch_ by Patricia Coombs. That book began my belief that a good cover CAN make a good book. It also got me started on magic stories. I read all of the Patricia Coombs books that we had in the library. I discovered Ruth Chew and her everyday magic stories.
In another case of picking a book by its cover, I picked out Edward Eager's _Half Magic_ in the school library. So I read all of his books and then gamely tried to read E Nesbit (she was a bit advanced for me at that time).
After that, who knows? I discovered Winnie-the-Pooh, Betsy and Tacy, Laura Ingalls, the Bobbsey Twins, Honey Bunch, the Moffats, Freddy the Pig, Mrs. Piggle-Wiggle, Alvin Fernard, Nancy Drew, Trixie Beldon, Beverly Gray, Cherry Ames, Vicky Barr, the Dana Girls, Alfred Hitchcock and the Three Investigators&#8230; I can't even begin to mention everything I read back then. I have a fairly extensive collection of children's books and I still pull them out and read them from time to time. Some of them I have purchased electronically in the last few years as well.
I'm not going to try and link all of the books mentioned, but I am going to try and find the covers for the two that hooked me.



The _Half Magic_ that comes up in the link maker has a new cover and to me it is not very eye-catching. This is the one that caught my imagination:
http://www.amazon.com/Half-Magic-Fiftieth-Anniversary-Edward-Eager/dp/0152053026/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1418751684&sr=8-4&keywords=half+magic


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh the Trixie Belden series! LOVED Trixie, and her little brother Bobby, and Honey, and Jim! OHHHH Many fond fond days reading and rereading those books. wore out soo many copies.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

So many books listed above are favorites of mine: The Wizard of Oz series, Heidi, Alice's Adventures Through the Looking Glass, Winnie the Pooh, ...

Favorite ones I did not see above:

*Understood Betsy* by Dorothy Canfield Fisher - This book made an impression on me. When I saw a copy in a used bookstore decades ago, I bought it and read it to my daughter. I also read it on my first Kindle. It is simple but comforting to read of easily solved problems that didn't seem that simple when younger. I still believe that if I keep trying that things will work out OK in the end.


*The Story of Doctor Dolittle* by Hugh Lofting - I remember searching the public library trying to find more books in this series. I still enjoy talking with animals to this day.


*The Princess and the Goblin* and *The Princess and Curdie* by George Macdonald - I read this long before I read The Hobbit or Lord of the Rings. The princess and Curdie have adventures involving mines, goblins, magic rings, and a mysterious grey haired adult.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The game has been reviewed and my Friday errands are run so it's time to announce that the winner of game 11 and the $50 gift certificate is *Imroth12*!!

Congratulations on behalf of Harvey, all the moderators and everyone here at Kboards!

Happy Holidays!

Geoffrey


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations, Imroth12.  Enjoy your gift certificate!


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Geoffrey said:


> The game has been reviewed and my Friday errands are run so it's time to announce that the winner of game 11 and the $50 gift certificate is *Imroth12*!!
> 
> Congratulations on behalf of Harvey, all the moderators and everyone here at Kboards!
> 
> ...


Wow! Thank you so much! I received an email link but it would not open. I will send you a PM with my email address.


----------

